# كيف تجعل اولادك يحبوك



## tamav maria (5 أبريل 2010)

* كيف تجعل أولادك يحبوك*

.هناك بعض الآباء يتناسوا أهمية أن يجعلوا أبنائهم يحبونهم ويرتبطوا بهم ويصبحوا جزءا من حياتهم اليومية

ومن هذا التباعد الأبوي تنتج الكثير من المشاكل التي تنتج من عدم التفاهم بين الآباء وأبنائهم فيجب على الآباء والأمهات الاهتمام بزيادة التواصل بينهم وبين أبنائهم

وقد أوضحت بعض الدراسات كيف أن يمكن للآباء أن يجعلوا أبنائهم يحبونهم من خلال بعض الأفعال البسيطة التي يتبعها في علاقتهم معهم ومنها : 


1- تخصيص بعض الوقت مع أولادك سواء بتناول وجبة الغذاء خارج البيت أو ممارسة بعض الرياضة معهم مثل المشي أو السباحة .

2- نمى داخلهم ثقتهم بنفسهم بتشجيعك لهم وتقديرك لمجهودهم الذي يبذلونه وليس فقط تقدير النتائج كما يفعل معظمنا.

3- يمكن للأبوين أن يحتفلوا بإنجازات أبنائهم ولا تمر عليهم كأنها حدث عادي لأنها بالنسبة للطفل تكون من أهم أحداث حياته ويمكن أن تظل معه طول حياته لذالك لابد أن تحظى بنفس الاهتمام لدي الأبوين. 

4- علم أولادك التفكير الإيجابي بأن تكون إيجابيا، فمثلا بدل من أن تعاتب ابنك لأنه رجع من مدرسته وجلس على مائدة الغداء وهو متسخ وغير مهندم قل له "يبدو أنك قضيت وقتا ممتعا في المدرسة اليوم".

5- اخرج ألبوم صور أولادك وهم صغار واحكي لهم قصص عن هذه الفترة التي لا يتذكرونها.

6- ذكرهم بشيء قد تعلمته منهم.

7- قل لهم كيف أنك تشعر أنه شيء رائع أنك أحد والديهم وكيف أنك تحب الطريقة التي يشبّون بها.

8- اجعل أطفالك يختارون بأنفسهم ما يلبسونه فأنت بذلك تريهم كيف أنك تحترم قراراتهم.

9- اندمج مع أطفالك في اللعب مثلا كأن تتسخ يديك مثلهم من ألوان الماء أو الصلصال وما إلى ذلك.

10- التداخل في الحياة اليومية لأطفالك بأن تعرف جدولهم ومدرسيهم وأصدقاءهم حتى لا تسألهم عندما يعودون من الدراسة بشكل عام "ماذا فعلتم اليوم" ولكن تسأل ماذا فعل فلان وماذا فعلت المدرسة فلانة فيشعر أنك متابع لتفاصيل حياته وأنك تهتم بها.

11- عندما يطلب منك ابنك أن يتحدث معك لا تكلمه وأنت مشغول في شيء آخر كالأم عندما تحدث طفلها وهي تطبخ أو وهي تنظر إلى التلفيزيون أو ما إلى ذلك ولكن أعط تركيزك كله له وانظر في عينيه وهو يحدثك.

12- شاركهم في وجبة الغداء ولو مرة واحدة في الأسبوع، وعندئذ تبادل أنت وأولادك التحدث عن أحداث الأسبوع، ولا تسمعهم فقط بل احكي لهم أيضا ما حدث لك.

13- اكتب لهم في ورقة صغيرة كلمة حب أو تشجيع أو نكتة وضعها جانبهم في السرير إذا كنت ستخرج وهم نائمين أو في حقيبة مدرستهم حتى يشعرون أنك تفكر فيهم حتى وأنت غير موجود معهم

14- عندما يرسم أطفالك رسومات صغيرة ضعها لهم في مكان خاص في البيت وأشعرهم أنك تفتخر بها

15- لا تتصرف مع أطفالك بالطريقة التي كان يتصرف بها والديك معك دون تفكير فإن ذلك قد يوقعك في أخطاء مدمرة لنفسية ابنك

16- بدلا من أن تقول لابنك أنت فعلت ذلك بطريقة خطأ قل له لما لا تفعل ذلك بالطريقة الآتية وعلمه الصواب.

17-حاول أن تبدأ يوما جديد كلما طلعت الشمس تنسى فيه كل أخطاء الماضي فكل يوم جديد يحمل معه فرصة جديدة يمكن أن توقعك في حب ابنك أكثر من ذي قبل وتساعدك على اكتشاف مواهبه.

18- احضن أولادك وقبلهم وقل لهم أنك تحبهم كل يوم، فمهما كثر ذلك هم في احتياج له دون اعتبار لسنهم صغار كانوا أو بالغين أو حتى متزوجين ولديك منهم أحفاد.[/SIZE]



http://education.subject-expert.com/montada-f3/topic-t6.htm#71


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل 

ونصائح مهمه جدااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا نيتا

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ونصائح مهمه جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...




اشكرك علي تشجيعك 
ماما كايدي 
ربنا يخليكي لينا وللمنتدي


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2010)

نصائح جميلة اوي يا نيتا

فعلا اهم شئ الحنان والشعور بيه

تسلم ايدك يا حبي


----------



## coptic hero (7 أبريل 2010)

*هايله النصائح دى هابتدى اتبعها مع اولادى مع انى باعمل بعضها الا ان هناك الكثير لا افعله مع انها مفيده جدا شكرا اختنا الحبيبه *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *هايله النصائح دى هابتدى اتبعها مع اولادى مع انى باعمل بعضها الا ان هناك الكثير لا افعله مع انها مفيده جدا شكرا اختنا الحبيبه *​




ربنا يباركك اخي coptic hero 
ويبارك لك في اولادك


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نصائح جميلة اوي يا نيتا
> 
> فعلا اهم شئ الحنان والشعور بيه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبي




اشكرك ياروزي يا عسوله 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## maria123 (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كتير عل النصائح يسلمو دياتك


----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2010)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا كتير عل النصائح يسلمو دياتك




اشكرك حبيبتي ماريا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*
شكرا للنصائح المهمة

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

نصائح هامه جدا 
شكرا كتير على النصائح
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

